# Channel Routeing: Comments invited.



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Letter to Lloyds: 16th Feb.1979.


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Hugh - I remember Captain R G Holmes of BP mounting a similar campaign through the NUMAST Telegraph about the Wandelaar (spelling?) traffic routes following the British Trent / Western Winner collision. 

Out of curiosity, what reason was given for ignoring the advice of those best qualified to offer it (Other than normal Government practice)?


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

I can only think that the "theorists", who sit in comfy arm-chairs in offices, came to the conclusion that it was customary for ships to proceed in the "right" lane, in the same manner as it is customary for cars-in this country-to proceed in the left lane.

They, most certainly, had not given a thought to a ship of such great draft as it would become tide-bound in the Dover Straits, and of course once the decision had been made it became impossible to reverse.
A case of getting "hoist on your own petard" indeed!


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Hugh, sounds about right for something coming from "The Great and Good".


----------



## China hand (Sep 11, 2008)

But some of these people go on the media and say things like "this boat is almost ten football pitches long and the captain had his righting lever wrongly placed".
O Lord, here I go again!


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

Can we have a like button please?? Well said China Hand


----------

